# how to configure Belkin 54g wireless card



## ezraschreiber (May 16, 2005)

Hello,

I am a new wireless user with little to no experience with networks, so bare with my question...

I recently saw a thread saying that wireless cards are configured through your browser...

this is why I ask:

I am using a belkin 54g wirelss card on my G4 titanium.  I have had no problem connecting to the zyxel router in my office (also the only MAC user in the office) until one day (without any changes to my system and settings) my connection is killed.  Now when I try to connect to our companies network...I put in the password...and it returns a message saying my computer is not on the "access control list, see network administrator"  When I talk to the administrator in my office...he says there is absolutely no access control list for the router.  Unfortunately they know nothing about MAC in my office and to make matters worse I am the only American in my Spanish company making the translation of technical jargon almost impossible.  I feel that basically my cause for an internet connection on my machine is basically abandoned here and I am on my own to resolve it.  So... has anybody encoutered something like this before?

Here are some details of my network settings:

a.  I am configuring  IPv4 : manually
b.  I have checked "allow this computer to create networks"
c.  I am trying to connect to "a specific network"

thankyou in advance


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 16, 2005)

Hi ezraschreiber and welcome to the forum.
I have few questions first:
1. you are using a belkin 54g pcmcia card. Which drivers are you using or is it supported by your os?
2. what macos version are you using?
3. why do you have "allow this computer to create networks" on? You don't need this unless you want to use your tibook as an accesspoint.
4. how is your network configured? Is VPN, WEP, WPA, MAC-filter or anything else used?
5. Does your tibook wirelessly network in any other environment (home)?


----------



## ezraschreiber (May 16, 2005)

Hello, thankyou for replying to my post.

I am using a Belkin 54g PCMI card as my airport card and It is supported by  the OS I am running, which is Panther 10.3 , because I have never installed drivers for the Belkin card.  

I am really not sure how are network is configured...that is whether is is VPN, WEP, or WPA, but this morning I ran the internet connection setup and chose one of the other 5 networks that my card is able to pick up and it connected perfectly.  It sustains a signal perfectly.  

As for "allowing this computer to make networks"  I really have no idea why that is checked...it just seemed to be checked the last time I opened the setting.

Our office has setup a network using a zyxel router with a ADSL connection and all the other users that are using the same belkin card are able to connect to the office network.

hope this might help a little bit,

scott


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 16, 2005)

Is it possible for you to connect to your office network via ethernetcable? Just for testing..
It's not easy to trace down your network problem, since you have no access to the network settings. Obviously there is no major problems on your mac since it works with other networks. Did you setup any locations or are all your local network settings set on automatic?


----------

